# 10lb butt



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Rubbed down with my own rub (little of this little of that) 

Smoked 16 hours at 225 to 200 internal temp. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That's a good look'in butt you got there!! Kardashians would be jealous.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

If he was talking about Kardashians, he would have titled it 40 lb. butt.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Good finish sauce..
2C Apple Cider Vinegar
2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste
1/4C Brown Sugar
1T Smoked Paprika
2 tsp Granulated Garlic
2 tsp Granulated Onion
2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper
1 tsp Celery Salt
1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Chipotle powder. Add more if you like Heat.
1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. Let rest, at room temp, 30 minutes for the flavors to meld together.
Makes 2 1/4 Cup. This is enough for an 8-9 Lb Butt with approx half mixed in and half served at the table.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

YUM! wow! Ill take the leftovers (if there was any)!


----------

